# Codehosting



## OnDemand (3. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Software mit der ich Code auf meinem eigenen Server hosten kann? (Sollte privat sein, nicht wie google Code öffentlich zugänglich)

Danke sehr


----------



## stg (3. Nov 2014)

Was genau meinst du mit "Code-hosting"?

Reicht dir ein SVN-Repo? Das ist ja schnell aufgesetzt...


----------



## OnDemand (3. Nov 2014)

Hmm, was genau ist das? Ich überlege mir Bitbucket (zu Confluence zu kaufen) dann hab ich alles aus einer Hand.


----------



## stg (3. Nov 2014)

Siehe z.B. hier Apache Subversion

Das client-seitige Gegenstück ist als plugin in den gängigen IDEs (ich weiß ganz sicher von Eclipse und Netbeans) sogar schon drin. Man muss nur Serverseitig das Repo aufsetzen und das ist eine Sache von 5 Minuten. Ich benutze z.B. VisualSVN Server | Subversion Server for Windows
Mir reicht das für meine Belange vollkommen aus.


----------



## OnDemand (3. Nov 2014)

Aaahh wie interessant! Danke sehr! Läuft ads wohlmöglich auch auf nem normalen Webspace, hast du da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Sorainthy (3. Nov 2014)

Erklär doch erstmal, was du meinst mit Verfügbar...

Meinst du die Cloud? Da hilft SkyDrive, DropeBox, Google Drive und und und. Kannst du als "Laufwerk" einbinden und nur die Updates der Dateien werden hochgeladen. 
Meine Empfehlung ist Google Drive. 15 GB for free und für 1,99$ pro Monat 100 GB dazu. (Oder du kaufst nen Chromebook und hast es für 24 Monate auch gratis. Und ja auf nem Chromebook läuft Eclipse flüssig).

Du kannst auch nen eigenen Server an deinen Router hängen und mittels DynDNS von überall darauf zugreifen.


----------



## stg (3. Nov 2014)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Läuft ads wohlmöglich auch auf nem normalen Webspace



Nein.

Du sprachst in deinem Ausgangspost aber auch von deinem eigenen Server. Auf diesem ist das dann im Endeffekt einfach ein "ganz normales Programm", welches zu installieren ist.


----------



## OnDemand (3. Nov 2014)

Ich habe nen eigenen VServer und einen Webspace. Würde meinen Code gerne "bei mir" haben und nicht an Google etc. geben wollen. Google hatte ich benutzt hat auch wirklich gut geklappt. Aber für kommerzielle Produkte...weis nicht


----------



## OnDemand (3. Nov 2014)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Du sprachst in deinem Ausgangspost aber auch von deinem eigenen Server. Auf diesem ist das dann im Endeffekt einfach ein "ganz normales Programm", welches zu installieren ist.




Ja stimmt, aber der läuft unter Debian. Gibts da auch was gescheites?


----------



## Sorainthy (3. Nov 2014)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe nen eigenen VServer und einen Webspace. Würde meinen Code gerne "bei mir" haben und nicht an Google etc. geben wollen. Google hatte ich benutzt hat auch wirklich gut geklappt. Aber für kommerzielle Produkte...weis nicht


Na dann ist es ja kein Problem?
SVN nehmen oder "stumpf" eine Freigabe über das Internet erstellen.

Was soll Google den mit deinem Code machen, was dein Webspace Provider nicht auch könnte? 
Überwinde diese Paranoia. Ich verwende Google Produkte Kommerziell. Sowohl mit meinem Privat Account als auch mit dem meiner Firma.

Vorteile:
Sicher
Schnell
Wartungsfrei
Browser genügt

Nachteile:
Wenn sie wollten kämmen sie an deine Daten... dies gilt aber bei ALLEM was mit dem Internet zutun hat und nicht nur Google.


Nachtrag:


NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Ja stimmt, aber der läuft unter Debian. Gibts da auch was gescheites?



Lol....
Eine Minute Googlen: SVN für Windows.

Wirst sicher fündig, für was "Vernünftiges".


----------



## stg (3. Nov 2014)

einfach mal nach "svn server debian" o.Ä. googlen. 

Da gibt's auf jeden Fall passende Lösungen. Ob da auch was mit so ner hübschen einfach GUI dabei ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Gucky (3. Nov 2014)

Dz könntest auch einen NAS Server aufsetzen und dann mit VPN darauf zugreifen.


----------



## Ruzmanz (3. Nov 2014)

> Hmm, was genau ist das? Ich überlege mir Bitbucket (zu Confluence zu kaufen) dann hab ich alles aus einer Hand.



Habe mich damit nur ein wenig befasst ... Bitbucket (Attlassian Cloud) vs. Stash (eigener Server). Keine Ahnung, ob das immer noch so ist.


----------



## michaels (3. Nov 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Gitlab ?
Wäre dann Git statt SVN. Die Oberfläche ist aber sehr nett (an Github angelehnt) und die Installation sehr einfach.


----------



## stg (3. Nov 2014)

Ruzmanz hat gesagt.:


> Habe mich damit nur ein wenig befasst ... Bitbucket (Attlassian Cloud) vs. Stash (eigener Server). Keine Ahnung, ob das immer noch so ist.



Ein wesentlicher Unterschied zu SVN ist wohl auch, dass Bitbucket für GIT ist  Aber vergleichbares zu Bitbucket wird es sicher auch für SVN geben. Ich hab meinen Code aber immer lieber auf eigenen Maschinen...


----------

